# زيوت التزييت مواصفه اللزوجه



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ان مواصفه اللزوجه هي اهم شي في تكوين الزيت حيث ان كل معده تكون ضمن مواصفه خاصه باللزوجه .وتعتمد مواصفه اللزوجه حسب اعتماد شهاده مركز عالمي والذي يكون عاده على معهد البترول الامريكي وجمعيه المهندسين المصنعين للسيارات الامريكيه ايضا وشهاده الايزو .
حيث تعتمد جمعيه المهندسين ومعهد البترول الامريكي على اللزوجه 
VIS at 100 c اما نظام الايزو يعتمد على VIS at40c الملف المرفق يحوي نظام التقسييم من شركه شل الامريكيه .
رجاء لا تنسو الرد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووور على هذه المشاركة المفيدة ودامت أبداعاتك أخي العزيز ...


----------



## حيدر الملاح (6 أغسطس 2009)

تعيش يابطل بس ممكن سؤال انا اعمل في محطة للكهرباء محركات ديزل نستعمل زيت Shell argina x40 مفروض اللزوجة من الشركة عند 40 تعطي 135 سنتي ستوك ولكن بالفحص تكون النتيجة 125 مع ان المنتج الماني


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز وممكن سؤال ان امكن الاجابة عليه لانني تعبت في البحث عنه ولم اجد نتيجة 
هنالك مادة بوليمرية تضاف الى الزيت لتحسين لزوجته ان امكن معرفة هذه المادة البوليمرية 
ولكم مني فائق الشكر والامتنان


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> مشكووووووور على هذه المشاركة المفيدة ودامت أبداعاتك أخي العزيز ...








عفواً أخي الكريم 

شكراً لك ولزيارتكَ


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 أغسطس 2009)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> تعيش يابطل بس ممكن سؤال انا اعمل في محطة للكهرباء محركات ديزل نستعمل زيت Shell argina x40 مفروض اللزوجة من الشركة عند 40 تعطي 135 سنتي ستوك ولكن بالفحص تكون النتيجة 125 مع ان المنتج الماني


 





السلام عليكم 
ان زيوت الshell تكون عاده مستقره من حيث الدرجه 
وتكون من نوعيه mono gread اي ان ال vi يكون 95min 
ولكن سؤالي اين تفحص هذه النوع في اي مختبر الدوره ام اين 
مع الشكر


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووور اخي الكريم الله يوفقكم


----------



## mnci (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
.......................


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 أغسطس 2009)

مرتضى الموسوي قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز وممكن سؤال ان امكن الاجابة عليه لانني تعبت في البحث عنه ولم اجد نتيجة
> هنالك مادة بوليمرية تضاف الى الزيت لتحسين لزوجته ان امكن معرفة هذه المادة البوليمرية
> ولكم مني فائق الشكر والامتنان


 




السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز هناك محسن يضاف الى الزيت يعمل على زيادة اللزوجه ورفع معامل اللزوجه 
وتختلف النسب من نوعيه الmono gread الى الmulte gread 
وتختلف النسب حسب نوع الزيت من محركات اوهيدروليك او غيرها من انواع الزيوت 
وتكون افضل الانواع هو VISCOSETY INDEX IMPROVER OCP
مع التقدير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 أغسطس 2009)

جالاك الدلوي قال:


> مشكووووور اخي الكريم الله يوفقكم


 





عفواً أخي الكريم 

شكراً لك ولزيارتكَ


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أغسطس 2009)

mnci قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> .......................


_ مشكوريين ودمتم سالمين_


----------



## حيدر الملاح (11 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز محمد جاسم العامري نعم كل الفحوصات نعملها في مصفى الدورة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 أغسطس 2009)

mnci قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> .......................


_شكرا لزيارتك واتمنى ان نكون في مستوى طموحكم_


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 أغسطس 2009)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> اخي العزيز محمد جاسم العامري نعم كل الفحوصات نعملها في مصفى الدورة


 فحص مصفى الدوره دقيق جدا لكن المواصفه shell gread 40 or gread 50 ونتمنى زيارتكم لنا في مصافي الشمال ارجو الرد وشكرا"سلامي


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 سبتمبر 2009)

mnci قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> .......................


 







عفواً أخي الكريم 

شكراً لك ولزيارتكَ


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مرتضى الموسوي قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


 







عفواً أخي الكريم 

شكراً لك ولزيارتكَ


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكووووور اخي الكريم الله يوفقكم*​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 سبتمبر 2009)

volcaniquo قال:


> *مشكووووور اخي الكريم الله يوفقكم*​


 








عفواً أخي الكريم 

شكراً لك ولزيارتكَ


----------



## شذا الياسمين (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريدبحث عن العدد السيتاني للديزل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 يناير 2010)

mnci قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> .......................


 






عفواً أخي الكريم 

شكراً لك ولزيارتكَ


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 يناير 2010)

شذا الياسمين قال:


> السلام عليكم اريدبحث عن العدد السيتاني للديزل


 





عفواً أختي الكريمه 

شكراً لك ولزيارتكَ 
اختصاصي زيوت التزييت


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أبريل 2014)

اختي الغاليه انشاء الله سوف ارسل لك معلومات عن السيتين الخاص بالديزل


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## حيدر جاسم العراقي (26 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## chemical iraq (26 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور ابو كرار عاشت الايادي
​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 أغسطس 2014)

الشكر الجزيل اخي الغالي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 أغسطس 2014)

اهلا وسهلا بك مهندس جديد في ملتقانا


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير على الجهد


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

شكرا للمعلومات


----------

